

Don't be like the pointy-haired boss - danyork
http://www.nevillehobson.com/2013/01/09/dont-be-like-the-pointy-haired-boss/

======
lmm
You've still written a long, jargon-filled sentence; a long way away from a
plain english award. How about "Have we figured out any ways to make the
website better for customers from the Christmas online sales figures?"

